# LPG Filler



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi

I had a Gaslow system fitted recently and then travelled across Europe with a view to filling up along the way. However, it seems different countries use different fillers and I therefore need some form of adaptor. As it turned out, I only used half a tank of gas in the month we were away, so it didn't cause me a problem, but we're off on our second trip next month and I'm sure the heater will make a big difference to consumption during Autumn/Winter. Can anyone tell me where I can get one (probably more than one) that will see me through Spain, Portugal, France, Netherlands Denmark, Germany, Italy and Greece?

Many thanks

Stuart


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Just fitted mine and I included in the order, one European adapter covering Italy, France and a few other countries, and one German adapter.......I have seen on a recent thred that we may have problems in Spain as the filling stations are few amd far between.

Enjoy,

Keith


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

You can order directly from Gaslow, see their on line brochure on the following link.

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/home.htm


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you both. Both adaptors ordered. What do we do in Spain? Remove one of the Gaslow tanks and buy an adaptor to fit their gas bottles?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

There are a few gasautos in Spain try >>HERE<<< mostly for public service vehicles but they will supply for non-fuel purposes - heating etc.
The bottles you will see in Spain, for the most part ar Butane. To purchase a 'propano' bottle is more difficult and requires something like a Spanish Nat Ins number and a supposed inspection of your installation. The way to get around this is by buying an empty bottle at a rastro or market. Once you have an empty bottle you can swap it for a full one with no questions asked. Repsol have Orange bottles CEPSA grey ones - you are unlikely to be able to swap one make for another. You need an adapter for the propano bottle - a butano one won't fit - you may be able to get one in Carrefour or other hardware/ferreteria stores.


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Great. Just what I needed. 

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*Gas fills in Spain.*

Hi Stuart,
Remember you can top up at any time (you are used to waiting for conventional tanks to run out) therefore when you are in France or Portugal and heading for Spain you can fill both tanks which should last some time.
Every major town and city in Spain has LPG depots which will sell you gas.
It's worth practising toppping up here in England to get the hang of how the pumps work, it's less embarrassing to have a queue who speak the same language telling you what you'r doing wrong.

Bar


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Gas fills in Spain.*



bar said:


> Every major town and city in Spain has LPG depots which will sell you gas.


I beg to differ,there are places that will sell you LPG if you can find them and it will help if you can speak Spanish but certainly not in every major town. 
As can be seen from this map they are pretty thin on the ground..

Courtesy of Autogas-forum Autogas Forum


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes, you're right about topping up, but I intend to stay in Spain for a month or two, so that's the biggest concern - running out of gas in Spain. If there isn't an adaptor to fill up my LPG tanks there, I'm going to have to improvise a bit. Does anyone know why you can't get these adapters? The map is very useful, but if I can't connect to them, I'm going to end up cold and hungry!!

I've already managed to embarrass myself in England!! I connected the nozzle ok, but then waited for it to fill up. After asking in the kiosk a few times (nobody had a clue!), a motorist told me I had to push the big red button staring at me - I thought that was the emergency stop button!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

You need the 'claw' adapter for Spain

Gaslow part No 01-4300


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

*CMH*

Cleveland Motor Homes usually have the adapters in stock if you want to see them before you buy them .....

My advice from experience is ti Remember to screw them on real tight with your hands when you use them BUT have the correct spanner to remove them 

Thankfully my local garage still has a attendant who pumps it in for me .... there are so many designs of pump I still feel a novice after 6 months :wink:


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks, Jim and Mr Rob. I'll pop over to the airport to see if they have one in stock or, if not, I presume you can order online from Gaslow


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Jim

01-4300 is listed as French/Italian. Is that right?

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## Blackbird15 (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry to return to the subject, but I have just phoned Gaslow to order the claw adapter and they insist that Spain and Portugal is the same as the bayonet adapter used in the UK. Is this not right?

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

I think for the sake of a few ££ its better to have all the adapters available. Thats what I did and I cant remember which adapter I had to use where .... and I didn't need to worry :wink:

For the record I only filled up once in Spain (but if might have been just over the boarder in France) but Im sure an adapter has been required each time I have filled up outside the UK


----------

